# WHEY PROTEIN Drink



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi All
For those in the UK, I know Dr George at CARE advices his patients to use whey protein drink, to help with Egg quality
You need the Body Fortess, not the muscle building one
It is on sale at holland and barret a jar for £14.99 instead of £24.99
(£10 off)
I just taught i should let you know


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there - I've been umming and arrring about this for a while. I don't eat meat so thought it might be a good option for protein.

Do you mix it with milk?

x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Whey protein is suitable for vegiterians too
I mix mine with water and drink it and it just as well as mixing it with milk or juice


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi 

Sorry to jump in on thread, I've got the whey protien powder but I find it really sticky and sickly to drink, I usually mix it with milk is there anything else I can do with it to make it more palatable?  Oh its the vanilla flavour 

Thanks Nics xx


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a vanilla flavour too you can mix it with yougort,
I mix it cold some cold water then with warm water and it is fine


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks choice i'll give that a whirl, i tried it in warm milk and it went like vanilla jelly....nice....not    x


----------



## LadyB (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi all,

I give this to my hubby as it is also supposed to help with his swimmers, but the taste makes me feel sick! I usually mix it with milk...maybe i ought to try one of the other ways!

has anyone tried the protein bars?

Ladyb x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

nicos 
you have to mix it with cold water first like up to half of the cup then add hot water, and you can drink,
Or you can mix it in custard, yoghut, or juice
The taste is ok for me, any way i can eat anything, i also drink rice milk!!


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

hi

Just wandering can you take this in your 2WW?.  How many tablespoons can you have for a day? 
Sasha
x


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I take 2 table spoon full
I would no take it in 2WW, infact i would not take anything unless prescribed by the Dr
We may have to ask Dr GEORGE at care if it is ok.
But i know it is to help egg quality so if your eggs have been collected i am not sure if you still need it
But lets wait and see if anyone has a Drs answer


----------



## Choice4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have found that adding the whey protein to my cereal in the morning helps prevent the taste. SO give it a try, if you cannot have it in a drink


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Otherwise, if you mix it using an electric mixer it makes it more milkshake like and gets rid of all the blobs and powdery taste.

That is a good saving from H&B though.

 to all of you who are currently doing tx.

Axxx


----------

